# Groomers- clipper help please.



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I am just starting out as a groomer. I can't decide which clippers to buy. I've narrowed it down to Andis Two Speed or Andis Super Speed.

Is there much difference? Would a super speed be okay for someone starting out?

Andis speed clipper - Andis AGC Twin Speed Clippers - grooming clipper range UK
Andis Super Speed clippers - two speed clipper - Andis pet clippers UK


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

lol no help I'm afraid but I'm just starting out too & those are the two that I had in mind as well! The only thing I can say to you is that my mentor recommended the 2 speed, then I saw the supers were only about a tenner more so thought might as well get them


----------



## thedogcabin (Jul 19, 2011)

I've recently bought the super speed and can't really tell the difference in power, tho they do run a little quieter.


----------

